# canadianCUBING CUBEcentric 2011



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2011)

http://canadiancubing.com/Events.aspx?ID=29

Registration is here.

Date: June 4, 2011

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
5x5x5
6x6x6
7x7x7
Magic


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 19, 2011)

why didnt you make guelph first?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2011)

I thought Emile would.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 19, 2011)

whats his name? (on here)


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> whats his name? (on here)


elimescube


----------



## freshcuber (Apr 19, 2011)

What are the big cube cut offs?


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone even do 7x7 in ONT?


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 19, 2011)

do you mean practice? if so, yes


----------



## Tortin (Apr 19, 2011)

Yessss. I have cleared my schedule for this day. I've been practicing 6x6.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Tortin said:


> I've been practicing 6x6.


 
going to get nr?


----------



## Kian (May 6, 2011)

Tim and Kian invade Canada, the sequel.


----------



## Mike Crozack (May 11, 2011)

signed up for for 2x2-5x5, OH, and Magic. tres excited!


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 11, 2011)

Ive been planning a trip to Montreal for mid june through july, so guess this comp comes early than expected for me to assist


----------



## cubing3751 (May 21, 2011)

registered! 2-5, OH, Magic (possibly BLD if I can remember my letters for edges on time)


----------



## Julian (May 24, 2011)

cubing3751 said:


> registered! 2-5, OH, Magic (possibly BLD if I can remember my letters for edges on time)


BLD isn't being held.


----------



## cuboy63 (May 24, 2011)

> BLD isn't being held.


But BLD is fun.


----------



## riffz (May 25, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> But BLD is fun.


 
I feel your pain. 

But we're lucky Dave hosts it at almost every comp.


----------



## Tortin (May 25, 2011)

Anyone got any extra mefferts tiles just sitting around? I lost one of mine. 

Edit: for megaminx, in case that was unclear.


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2011)

We're bringing another American now. He's just a tiny bit faster than Tim or I.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 29, 2011)

rowe?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2011)

Andy is my guess. But Rowe would be the smart pick. Guess that's why I never win guessing games.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 29, 2011)

You guys know there's a registration list right?


----------



## vcuber13 (May 29, 2011)

lol didnt think of that, and its you


----------



## Kian (May 29, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> You guys know there's a registration list right?


 
Yeah I didn't realize this would be a guessing game. I was pretty confident people would look and see that you, Tim and I are the only three Americans signed up. I should expect less, apparently.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 29, 2011)

Kian said:


> Yeah I didn't realize this would be a guessing game. I was pretty confident people would look and see that you, Tim and I are the only three Americans signed up. I should expect less, apparently.


 
The effort involved in looking it up is astronomical.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 29, 2011)

My guess is Phillip Espinoza.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2011)

Besides, looking up the person is cheating. All the fun is guessing!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

I signed up for 3x3-5x5, OH and magic... My goals for the competition is sub-14 average for 3x3, sub-1:10 for 4x4, sub-2:10 for 5x5 and sub-20 for OH but I have no expectation for magic cause I don't even practice it....lmao


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 2, 2011)

> I signed up for 3x3-5x5, OH and magic... My goals for the competition is sub-14 average for 3x3, sub-1:10 for 4x4, sub-2:10 for 5x5 and sub-20 for OH but I have no expectation for magic cause I don't even practice it....lmao


Why don't you practice magic. You have a legit shot at placing at it.
I don't have a good shot of placing this comp except for 2x2(but there's Dan and Justin)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jun 2, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Why don't you practice magic. You have a legit shot at placing at it.
> I don't have a good shot of placing this comp except for 2x2(but there's Dan and Justin)


I've been thinking and maybe tomorrow will be my magic only day lmao (a sign of procrastination)


----------



## RaresB (Jun 3, 2011)

does anyone have half a lingyun edge piece they could spare


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 5, 2011)

Why weren't you there Sarah?


----------



## Meep (Jun 5, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Why weren't you there Sarah?


 
She had lots of homework


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 5, 2011)

> She had lots of homework


Okay.


----------



## Tortin (Jun 5, 2011)

If I had known you were coming, I would have practiced 5x5 more. lol.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2011)

Tortin said:


> If I had known you were coming, I would have practiced 5x5 more. lol.


 
Thank god you didn't. You almost made me lose my 38 round win streak.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 5, 2011)

results are up
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CUBEcentric2011


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 5, 2011)

DAMMIT just realized that I missed Dan Cohen  
Darn homeworks.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2011)

Emily Wang has one of the most impressive WCA profiles I've seen.


----------



## buelercuber (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, that's right , i almost forgot to ask Justin for the "projection set" playing cards. can you send me the files when you get them from your friend? thanks!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 5, 2011)

Kian said:


> We're bringing another American now. He's just a tiny bit faster than Tim or I.


 
Is it me?


----------



## hic2482w (Jun 5, 2011)

homework.


----------



## riffz (Jun 5, 2011)

"You should put your head down there more often"

- Jai to me


----------



## Kian (Jun 6, 2011)

Great competition! Thanks to everyone that helped and Dave for organizing another fun day and being a great host. I even did pretty well in a couple of events, which is rare nowadays.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2011)

not 5x5
aww your single is faster than mine for 3x3
also your break-dancing was hilarious


----------



## Kian (Jun 6, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> also your break-dancing was hilarious



you mean impressive.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 6, 2011)

it was both


----------

